# Tool Restorations >  Rehabbing a 11-Drawer Kennedy Toolbox

## mylilmule

I like this Kennedy tool boxes. I like the small, shallow drawers. They are great for storing small tooling. What I don't like is the price of them. So I keep my eyes open for a bargain online. Found this one that needed just a little love and it's perfect for me.

----------

asterix (Dec 23, 2021),

hardlylook (Dec 23, 2021),

saguaro (Dec 26, 2021),

sparky42 (Dec 23, 2021)

----------

